# Barking back when correcting



## Nofio (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi,

We have a 7 month old V called Hugo. He's pretty well behaved, but for a while now he has taken to growling and barking at me when I correct him. It's not aggressive but its showing no sign of easing up.

Is this normal, stroppy teenager syndrome, or is he not accepting me as the pack leader and challenging? I've tried ignoring him but he just carries on and on and on! Very irritating! I've tried moving towards him once or twice but I think he sees this as me trying to intimidate, and runs away a little and just goes back to barking. The last thing I want to do is get him to fear me.

What is the best way to get him to stop? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome. Too young for teenage rebellion. I think more on-leash long walks are in order. 

He needs the pack leader.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/importance-of-mastering-art-of-walk.html



> The below section is from Cesar Millan. This gave me a idea of how walking Chloe and Bailey on leash for long distances helps them.
> 
> In his first book he talked about how a homeless person's dog is so well behaved.
> 
> ...


----------

